# Wet angles



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

having some trouble getting my corners to dry. Very odd i have tried proform black and blue as well as usg green and blue. I have 1 comm dehumidifier and 3 or more fans at each job. temperature been 80 degrees and sunny. FN hot for around these parts. same thing on each job. Angles still damp after 3 days. Durabond and quickset is availible but hate to go that route. Really looking for a premix with less dry time. Anyone try the stuff at Blowes called rapid coat?


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, I use the rapid coat (green lid). It drys a little quicker. It also shrinks more. I have had similar problems. There are a number of things that can be the cause. The solution I came up with is a fan and cracking windows. Airflow is important. There can be other things to consider. The type of board, how heavy you coat angle, is the tape wet, are there heavy prefills? I think air flow may be the solution. How big are your jobs? You may also want to consider electric heater with the fans at night if they are small jobs.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

what type of angle heads do you use, and in what order also, 2 then 3 etc........


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

My Lord! Three days? What is the relative humidity there?


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry, I missed the part where you said you had three fans. Is it a basement job or is there moisture behind the wall? The NY area has had a lot of rain as of late. Is the problem on outside walls? You still may want to bring in heaters with the fans.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Even with the high humidity those angles should be dry after three days.
Hot mud angles are hard to wipe down -not a pretty angle.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Jobs are just to cut up for my dehumidifiers to work. I went ahead and rented a couple of 4ft fans. It seams to be doing the trick. All 3 places are geothermal and i think that may be the reason. Really weird. bead and butts were fine just the angles i pulled by hand. I tried rapid coat (green lid) today. Not bad stuff but i dont think it will dry any faster. I will have to wait and see.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

going to tell you it's the weather ...it's like a freaking steam bath here.....had the same problem 2 weeks ago. nothing worse than waiting on mud to dry in corners !! try to leave some windows open and get as much air flow as you can.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

My angles are usually the first to dry. Double beads are last. Not being a wiseguy but maybe have a look at how much is in 'em with tape + overcoat. It's easy to overfill angles with a broadknife. I did it for awhile.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> My angles are usually the first to dry. Double beads are last. Not being a wiseguy but maybe have a look at how much is in 'em with tape + overcoat. It's easy to overfill angles with a broadknife. I did it for awhile.


 :thumbsup:

How thick did you overfill the inside angles? That could very well be the problem.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

One winter while I was living in Charlotte, it rianed 22 days in Feb (only 28 days in Feb for you guys from Canada). It stayed below freezing for 15 days(I know thats like spring for you guys in Canada). Charlotte has red mud for land and water sits on it forever. So, I bed coated a house and had two 150 heaters and fans running, and it took two weeks for the bed coat to dry. Point of this rambling is this,,,,,,,, If the air is saturated with moisture, the moisture is not coming out of the mud, stated differantly, water either moves in or it moves out, depending on the weather conditions. Some times there is nothing you can do but wait.


----------

